# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Σολωμος

## AVSS

Παιρνουμε φιλετο σολωμο,καλυτερα να ειναι χωρις πετσα.Τον πασπαλιζουμε με ΜΠΟΛΙΚΗ καπνιστη παπρικα,πιπερι και ΑΝ θελουμε αλατι,τριβουμε με το χερι να πανε παντου τα μπαχαρικα.

Σε ενα ταψι στρωνουμε ενα αντικολλητικο φυλλο χαρτι κουζινας και βαζουμε πανω τα φιλετα σολωμου.Ψηνουμε σε προθερμασμενο φουρνο στο γκριλ και κατω αντισταση για 20 λεπτα,το γυρναμε μια φορα για αλλα 10 λεπτα και ειναι ετοιμος και πεντανοστιμος.

Η γευση του καπνιστου απο την παπρικα ειναι εντονη και οσοι αγαπανε τα καπνιστα θα τους αρεσει πολυ αυτη η συνταγη

Μπορουμε να αγορασουμε φιλετα για 4 μερες που κραταει στο ψυγειο,τα ψηνουμε ολα μαζι και ξενιαζουμε.Με αυτον τον τροπο τρωγεται και κρυος πολυ ωραια  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Τυχαίνει να έχω 2 φιλετάκια στη κατάψυξη, θα το δοκιμάσω σήμερα κιόλας!

----------


## Machiavelli

Εγώ τον βάζω στον ατμομάγειρα και μου βγαίνει αρκετά πικρός, θα δοκιμάσω κι έτσι, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## taradino

Αγοραζω ενα ψαρι 5-7 κιλα, ο ψαρας μου το κοβει φετες περιπου 250γρ και το βαζω στην καταψυξη. Τις φετες τις ψηνω σε αντικολητικο τηγανι χωρις λαδι κλπ.
μεσα σε 7-10 λεπτα ειναι ετοιμες βαζω λεμονι και ειναι μουρλια :01. Razz:

----------


## arianoskilo3

με αυτη την σως που δινουν στα ικεα ειναι υπεροχος
νομιζω εχει μελι και μουσταρδα δν ειμαι σιγουρος παντως

----------


## -beba-

AVSS ακούγεται πολύ ωραία, γρήγορη και νόστιμη η συνταγή σου. Μάλλον θα το κάνω το απόγεμα. Η καπνιστή παπρικα είναι διαφορετική από την απλή πάπρικα?

----------


## AVSS

> AVSS ακούγεται πολύ ωραία, γρήγορη και νόστιμη η συνταγή σου. Μάλλον θα το κάνω το απόγεμα. Η καπνιστή παπρικα είναι διαφορετική από την απλή πάπρικα?


ναι εχει διαφορα αυτη η παπρικα, εχει μια πολυ εντονη μυρωδια καπνιστου,οπως μυριζει και το καπνιστο ζαμπον
αν σου αρεσει αυτη η γευση θα σου αρεσει πολυ και αυτη η συνταγη  :03. Thumb up:  Ομως αν δεν βρεις μπορεις να κανεις την ιδια συνταγη με απλη γλυκια παπρικα.

Με τον ιδιο τροπο που εγραψα για το σολωμο,φτιαχνω και τα φασολακια,γινονται πανευκολα και ειναι πολυ πιο νοστιμα απο τα βραστα η στον ατμο

----------


## -beba-

> ναι εχει διαφορα αυτη η παπρικα, εχει μια πολυ εντονη μυρωδια καπνιστου,οπως μυριζει και το καπνιστο ζαμπον
> αν σου αρεσει αυτη η γευση θα σου αρεσει πολυ και αυτη η συνταγη  Ομως αν δεν βρεις μπορεις να κανεις την ιδια συνταγη με απλη γλυκια παπρικα.
> 
> Με τον ιδιο τροπο που εγραψα για το σολωμο,φτιαχνω και τα φασολακια,γινονται πανευκολα και ειναι πολυ πιο νοστιμα απο τα βραστα η στον ατμο


Θα το κάνω με την γλυκιά πάπρικα καλύτερα.
Θα δοκιμάσω και τα φασολάκια. Σε ευχαριστώ. Στον φούρνο γίνονται πιο γρήγορα και εύκολα τα φαγητά. Εγώ κάνω και ομελέτα στον φούρνο. Δυσκολευομαι να την γυρίζω στο τηγάνι.

----------


## AVSS

Ναι και η ομελετα γινεται πολυ καλη!την εχω δοκιμασει και με λαχανικα,κομμενο σπανακι η μπροκολο και φουσκωνει και γινεται σαν σουφλε

----------


## Dillet

Ωραίος ο AVSS  θα δοκιμάσω και γω  :08. Toast:

----------


## vAnY

> Θα το κάνω με την γλυκιά πάπρικα καλύτερα.
> Θα δοκιμάσω και τα φασολάκια. Σε ευχαριστώ. Στον φούρνο γίνονται πιο γρήγορα και εύκολα τα φαγητά. Εγώ κάνω και ομελέτα στον φούρνο. Δυσκολευομαι να την γυρίζω στο τηγάνι.


ποση ωρα στο φουρνο?? γιατι στον ατμο τα λαχανικα, και η ομελεττα στο αντικολλητικο γινονται σε 10 λεπτα...ειναι το ιδιο και στο φουρνο?? :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Machiavelli

> ποση ωρα στο φουρνο?? γιατι στον ατμο τα λαχανικα, και η ομελεττα στο αντικολλητικο γινονται σε 10 λεπτα...ειναι το ιδιο και στο φουρνο??


Πώς κάνουμε την ομελέτα στον ατμό;

----------


## alien.carmania

το καλυτερο για μενα η ομελετα σε αντικολλητικο με μια σταγονα ελαιολαδο, γαλοπουλα, κοκκινη πιπερια η πτι αρεσει στον καθενα ειναι οτι καλυτερο για οποιον δεν βαριεται να το κανει...!

αυριο θα παρω σολωμο και θα δοκιμασω να τον κανω σε αντικολλητικο να δω πως ειναι γιατι ολο ψητο τον κανω...!

----------


## gmalamos

Ακουγεται καλο θα το δοκιμασω προσεχως..Thanks μεγαλε.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## alien.carmania

και στο αντικολλητικο πεντανοστιμος εγινε ο σολωμος :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Mitsen

Το δοκίμασα σήμερα το μεσημέρι, το έδωσα στη μάνα μου να το κάνει βασικά :01. Razz: 

Ήταν γευστικότατο! δεν ξέρω αν ήταν επειδή πεινούσα η αν έριξε καμια απαγορευμένη μαγειρική ουσία η μάνα μου :01. Unsure:

----------


## Demetra

Με το refill 2014 του καταψύκτη με σολομό, βακαλάο και πέρκα (δεν βρήκα παγκάσιους στο καλό)
σκέφτομαι να κάνω την παραπάνω συνταγή με γλυκό πιπέρι, μιαμ μιαμ. 

θα σας πω εντυπώσεις το βράδυ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## nikos123456789

Να ρωτησω τον σολωμο μπορουμε να τον καταναλωνουμε καθημερινα σε αντιθεση με τον τονο?

----------


## boutser

εγω τον σολωμο τον βαζω στο φουρνο πανο στην λαδοκολα μονο με μαυροπιπερο και σε 20 λεπτα ειναι ετοιμος μετα λιγο λεμονακι και ειναι τελιος!

----------

